# Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Ich hab hier eine sehr günstigen TFT-Monitor mit Full-HD Auflösung herausgesucht, was haltet ihr davon? Reichen 250 Candela pro Quadratmeter aus oder sollten es doch 300 sein? Bitte nur eine Antwort schreiben, wenn ihr auch Erfahrung mit dem Thema habt 
Hier der Link zum Monitor: Acer P6 Premium Home P226HQVbd 55cm 21,5" 16:9 TFT | hoh.de
Er sollte für Spiele geeignet sein, sind da 5 ms ok? Danke für die hoffentlich kommende Hilfe 
Bewertungen und Tests zu dem Bildschirm hab ich so gut wie gar keine gefunden. Vielleicht habt ihr da mehr Glück...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Ne vergiss es zum zocken ist der nicht so dolle geeignet! Außer du spielst vorwiegend Strategie Spiele aber bei EgosShoter wird er sehr schnell an seine Grenzen kommen durch die hohe Reaktionszeit. Also für einen Gamer Monitor sind 2ms absolut Pflicht!


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Kannst du mir, oder auch ein anderer, einen Bildschirm vorschlagen mit 21.5 Zoll und Full-HD Auflösung? Budget liegt bei maximal. 120 €. Lieber weniger! Sollte wie schon gesagt, für Spiele geeignet sein.


----------



## Re4dt (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Hey ho 
Also ich besitze seit einem Jahr den LG W2261VP ein klasse Monitor 
-Full HD
-2ms Rekationszeit
-Scharfer Kontrast
-Helligkeit 300 candela
Leider kostet er aber 30€ mehr wie dein Budget zulässt. 
Siehe Bewertungen

-> http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0028KGKJA/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Danke für deine Emfpehlung, allerdings sind 120 € eigentlich schon zu viel. Gibts nicht noch einen Monitor der genau diese Funktionen hat nur eben 30 € billiger ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Hir der LG hat zwar auch 5ms aber dennoch geht er zum zocken recht gut!LG E2240T bei notebooksbilliger.de, hart an der Grenze der Acer Die besten TFT-Monitore 19" 22" 24" Zoll und Notebooks - EchteGelegenheiten.de - Acer 22'' TFT V223W bmd Acer 22'' TFT V223W bmd 31657364 aber bei deinem Preislimit echt schwer!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

GUt soll auch der heir sein:
ASUS VH222H, 21.5" | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

@ hulkhardy1
Wieso empfiehlst du mir dann selber einen mit 5ms wenn einer mit 5ms nicht zum Spielen geeignet ist?
@ Hansvonwurst
Der ist mir leider auch wieder zu teuer, tut mir leid. Ist meiner denn echt so schlecht? 
Was haltet ihr von dem?
21.5"(54,61cm) Acer G225HQBD Schwarz 1920x1080 DVI/VGA - Computer Shop - Hardware,
oder von dem? ACER 21.5 TFT P225HQBI, 1920 x 1080 Pixel, 300 cd/m², 5 ms, HDMI


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Wenn ein Monitor mit 5ms angegeben wird heißt das nicht das beide gleich schnell sind! Die gehen beider einigermaßen. Aber wenn du ein EgoShoter Freak bist dann spar besser noch ein wenig, so ab ca. 160€ bekommst du schon sehr gute Monitore.


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Woher weist du denn das deiner schneller ist als der Acer? Was haltet ihr von den beiden im letzte Post?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Weil ich mich mit Monitoren recht gut auskenne und deren Technik da muss du mir schon ein wenig vertrauen. Glaub mir spar besser noch das lohnt sich. Denn einen Monitor holt man sich nicht so oft nur alle paar Jahre da lohnt es sich ein wenig mehr aus zu geben.


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Ok vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge. Welchen würdest du mir nun empfehlen? Noch einmal die Merkmale:
- 21.5 Zoll
- Full-HD
- 2 ms Reaktionszeit
- 300 cd / m²
- mattes Display
- matter Rahmen
- 150 € Budget


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Da wäre der hier der beste für dich hat auch schon die moderne LED Technik: Samsung SyncMaster BX2250 LED bei billiger.de - Preisvergleich mit TÜV-Zertifikat


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Der hat aber nur 250 cd / m², reicht das trotzdem oder wird das dann zu dunkel? Was sind die konkreten Vorteile von LEDs?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Wie gesagt manche Hersteller sind auch recht ungenau mit den Angaben. Der ist extrem hell schon alleine wegen der LED Backlight Technik da brauchst du dir gar keine Sorgen machen!!! LED Backlight sorgt für eine gleichmäßigere Ausleuchtung auch der Stromverbrauch singt um die Hälfte, die Wärmeabgabe ist fast nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Hat der ein mattest Display, ein matten Rahmen und einen VGA-Anschluss?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Alles nur keinen matten Rahmen!


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Stört das arg beim Spielen bzw. "Arbeiten" ?  Oder was hast du da für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Also ich hab ja den großen Bruder den BX2450 LED der ja genauso aussieht nur halt größer ist. Ich muss sagen das man sich innerhalb von ein paar Stunden dran gewöhnt hat das der Rahmen nicht Matt ist und man nimmt es dann gar nicht mehr war. Schlimmer wäre es wenn das Display nicht matt wäre! Noch ne Frage warum willst du eigentlich einen VGA Anschluss am Monitor, ich mein er hat ja einen aber den braucht man doch nicht mehr da er Analog ist und das Bild nicht so gut wie bei einem digitalem HDMI Anschluss?


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

VGA Anschluss ist nötig weil ich kein DVI / HDMI / DisplayPort Kabel habe 
Obwohl die Grafikkarte ( HD 5750 ) VGA, DVI und HDMI anbindet. Wenn bei dem Bildschirm Kabel beiliege, werde ich selbst verständlich diese verwenden!
Dann werde ich wohl noch etwas sparen und mir den dann holen.
Laut einer Bewertung von Mindfactory sind wohl ausreichend Kabel mitgeliefert:


> so ist neben dem obligatorischen VGA-Kabel und Netzteil (aufgrund der sehr flachen Bauform nicht integriert) auch ein DVI auf HDMI Kabel dabei


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Jep das HDMI-DVI Kabel macht ein viel schärferes Bild und auch die Farben sind besser als mit VGA.


----------



## €eld (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Ok gut. Dann bedanke ich mich für deine Hilfe!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Ja kein Problem und glaub mir du hättest mit dem anderem Monitor keine rechte Freude gehabt! Also von daher hast du mit dem BX2250 LED die richtige Wahl getroffen.


----------



## christofield (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

Hmm, macht mir keine Angst Jungs. 
Hab mir heute den Monitor aus dem Startpost bestellt, konnte bei 85 € für nen 22 Zöller einfach nicht widerstehen. 
Zocke hauptsächlich PES 2011, Manager 11 und solche Spiele. Reicht der dafür?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*



christofield schrieb:


> Hmm, macht mir keine Angst Jungs.
> Hab mir heute den Monitor aus dem Startpost bestellt, konnte bei 85 € für nen 22 Zöller einfach nicht widerstehen.
> Zocke hauptsächlich PES 2011, Manager 11 und solche Spiele. Reicht der dafür?


 
JA, sollte reichen!


----------



## christofield (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> JA, sollte reichen!


Super, danke dir, dann kann ich mit nem guten Gefühl pennen gehen. ^^
Und zur Not geht er halt einfach wieder zurück, ist ja kein Ding.

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*



christofield schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!


 
Jupp, dir auch!


----------



## christofield (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Full-HD Monitor - Bewertung*

So, der Monitor ist heute angekommen und ich bin echt begeistert.
Absolut schick, und kein Vergleich zu meinem alten 17'' Medion.
PES läuft super, und Office packt er eh locker.

Also für 85 € aus meiner Sicht ne klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------

